# Dagospia: Barbara D'Urso fuori da Mediaset



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2022)

Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.

Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.
> 
> Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*



Trash = immondizia

Prima o poi ci finisci.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.
> 
> Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*


Un grande classico. È la fine che fanno tutti i lacchè Berluscones che entrano nell'orbita Mediaset.


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.
> 
> Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*


Ha fatto il suo tempo. Avanti un altra e il trash continua..


----------



## unbreakable (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.
> 
> Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*


fuori da mediaset ma dentro forza italia --segretaria geometra galliani


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> fuori da mediaset ma dentro forza italia --segretaria geometra galliani


Sicuro! Questa rimane comunque una delle preferite del nano, solo che negli ultimi tempi Berlusconi padre è uscito fuori dalle dinamiche Mediaset e sta prevalendo la linea del figlio (che è pro-Signorini, che è a sua volta contro la D'Urso).

Se ricordate, questa qui qualche anno fa disse di voler entrare in politica.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuro! Questa rimane comunque una delle preferite del nano, solo che negli ultimi tempi Berlusconi padre è uscito fuori dalle dinamiche Mediaset e sta prevalendo la linea del figlio (che è pro-Signorini, che è a sua volta contro la D'Urso).
> 
> Se ricordate, questa qui qualche anno fa disse di voler entrare in politica.


quindi Pierilvio è fluido?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi Pierilvio è fluido?


Boh...Si parla di una crisi con la Toffanin, che è quella che fa i funerali il sabato pomeriggio facendo piangere gli ospiti ricordandogli i parenti morti  . 

Diciamo che Signorini in quel mondo di me... è molto potente. Se te lo metti contro, come ha fatto la D'Urso, non hai vita facile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.
> 
> Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*


Ha stufato perfino il pubblico di ritardati che la seguono.. Ce ne vuole


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuro! Questa rimane comunque una delle preferite del nano, solo che negli ultimi tempi Berlusconi padre è uscito fuori dalle dinamiche Mediaset e sta prevalendo la linea del figlio (che è pro-Signorini, che è a sua volta contro la D'Urso).
> 
> Se ricordate, questa qui qualche anno fa disse di voler entrare in politica.


Vero che questa qui era ormai usurata, logora, vuota, ha fatto la soubrette trash per più di 20 anni mentre prima aveva avuto ruoli anche più seri in televisione mi sembra, ma se la nuova mediaset avrà a capo il "chiacchierato" Signorini molto presto vedremo solo gay alla conduzione, faranno piazza pulita di tutte le soubrettine che poi si sono messe a condurre roba, a meno che non siano super partes e a favore del nuovo mondo della tv, quello che è passato dalle vaccone in tv ad ogni ora a Signorini e lgbt tutto il tempo.
Complimenti a lei che ha resistito fino a 65 anni e magari nemmeno si è fatta ficcare dal brav'uomo di Arcore, però effettivamente erano già diversi anni che la volevano togliere e l'hanno tenuta solamente perché ha fatto talmente tanta roba che non potevano liquidarla del tutto quando tutto sommato ancora regge come gnoccona.
Ripeto quello che dissi anni fa, cacciasse il sex tape funesto e poi si ritirasse a vita privata, ormai ha già dato e si è divertita abbastanza.


----------



## ARKANA (26 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.
> 
> Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*


Ma volesse iddio, che si levasse dalle palle una volta per tutte, comunque lei o i suoi autori non mi sembrano molto furbi, pomeriggio 5 fa ascolti bassi, la mettono a fare la pupa e il secchione e ci butta dentro la stessa gente che era in orbita pomeriggio 5...


----------



## ARKANA (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi Pierilvio è fluido?


Tu ci ridi, ma anni fa in giro si diceva che piersilvio se la facesse di nascosto con sheva ed è stato il motivo per cui è stato mandato al chelsea, poi oh magari erano robe inventate ma a me il dubbio è sempre rimasto


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Tu ci ridi, ma anni fa in giro si diceva che piersilvio se la facesse di nascosto con sheva ed è stato il motivo per cui è stato mandato al chelsea, poi oh magari erano robe inventate ma a me il dubbio è sempre rimasto


Cercando un po' pare che la moglie al tempo lo avesse beccato a letto con un uomo e fu per quello che lasciò il Milan, ci può stare eh, Sheva sotto sotto non dava l'idea di essere l'uomo più virile di questa terra, anzi.
Infatti di lì a poco smise quasi di giocare ad alti livelli e cominciò la sua parabola discendente, nel mondo del calcio (soprattutto femminile) di gay ce ne sono tantissimi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi Pierilvio è fluido?



Io l'ho sempre pensato...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2022)

Noi scherziamo, ma questa rischia una seria depressione. Da quando l'hanno messa al mattino e pomeriggio e domenica, ricoprendo quasi tutte le ore di palinsesto si è praticamente ammalata di televisione ed hanno creato un mostro, che hanno poi portato all'autodistruzione. Come detto da lei stessa, questa passava le ore nello studio del suo programma come fosse casa sua. Per dire, fino a quando faceva i primi GF e Lo Show dei Record era umana, quantomeno, e sinceramente programmi come i Record con lei li seguivo anche volentieri. Poi, con la sua complicità chiaramente, l'hanno immersa fino in fondo nel genere del ciarpame. Mi ricordo che all'epoca la regina del trash di Mediaset era Paola Perego (che conduceva Buona Domenica che era diventata un letamaio ed un lontano ricordo delle prime gloriose edizioni), salvo poi ridimensionarla e lanciare la D'Urso in quelle fasce orarie, non a caso Lucio Presta, marito della Perego, ancora oggi le dedica tweet al veleno. Per me, se confermata la notizia, rischia sul serio di pagarsi i suoi guadagni in medicine. In due anni si può dire che ha perso TUTTO quello che aveva e su cui campava e probabilmente verrà rinnegata dagli stessi mostri che lei stessa ha contribuito a lanciare.

Vedremo cosa farà Mediaset per gestire la situazione e se si accontenterà di un posto in politica.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.
> 
> Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*


Guarda non aspettavo altro...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile indiscrezione di *Giuseppe Candela* per *Dagospia*, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa, quando era regina del pomeriggio televisivo. *Barbara D'Urso* lascerà Mediaset. L'azienda di Cologno Monzese gestita da Piersilvio Berlusconi, infatti, non vuole rinnovargli il contratto.
> 
> Già in questa stagione, la conduttrice napoletana era stata ridimensionata con la sola conduzione di Pomeriggio 5, che sta realizzando ascolti bassi, e poi l'approdo su Italia 1 con La Pupa e Il Secchione Show, anch'esso con risultati non esaltanti. *A giugno la conduttrice sarà fuori da Pomeriggio 5* (il settimanale Oggi parla di una possibile edizione estiva con Veronica Gentili) *e a dicembre 2022 scadrà il suo contratto.*



Povera pupa.


----------



## Sam (27 Aprile 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Un grande classico. È la fine che fanno tutti i lacchè Berluscones *che entrano nell'orbita Mediaset*.


Credo che in questo caso sia stato più Berlusconi a entrare in Barbara d'Urso.


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vero che questa qui era ormai usurata, logora, vuota, ha fatto la soubrette trash per più di 20 anni mentre prima aveva avuto ruoli anche più seri in televisione mi sembra, ma se la nuova mediaset avrà a capo il "chiacchierato" Signorini molto presto vedremo solo gay alla conduzione, faranno piazza pulita di tutte le soubrettine che poi si sono messe a condurre roba, a meno che non siano super partes e a favore del nuovo mondo della tv, quello che è passato dalle vaccone in tv ad ogni ora a Signorini e lgbt tutto il tempo.
> Complimenti a lei che ha resistito fino a 65 anni e magari nemmeno si è fatta ficcare dal brav'uomo di Arcore, però effettivamente erano già diversi anni che la volevano togliere e l'hanno tenuta solamente perché ha fatto talmente tanta roba che non potevano liquidarla del tutto quando tutto sommato ancora regge come gnoccona.
> Ripeto quello che dissi anni fa, cacciasse il sex tape funesto e poi si ritirasse a vita privata, ormai ha già dato e si è divertita abbastanza.


Non si è fatta ficcare dal nano?gli unici orifizi rimasti illesi saranno le narici non sono neanche tanto sicuro delle orecchie...


----------

